# Need advice on incognito dog bag - for sneaking around!



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi - Bag advice please!
I've spent the morning researching doggie bags and have narrowed it down to these:

Celltei Paws - I like this one because it's made in the usa, although it's not a fashionable as others...









Kwigy-bo Alyson - I really love the style of this one but am concerned it might be too small and is non-returnable, although I could probably sell it on ebay if it doesn't work...









I've also looked at some bags on Trixie & Peanut but there are none that I love.

My Bag qualifications:
- Looks like a regular purse so you can't tell there's a dog in there
- The bag needs to work for year-round use
- Comfortable shoulder strap
- Pockets etc for stuff
- Lightweight
- washable, or washable parts

We were thrown out of the Borders bookstore last weekend (!) for having her zipped up into her Sherpa-style bag. That's what has prompted me to get a bag that looks more like a purse. She is so well-behaved and I want to be able to bring her places...

Thanks for any advice!

Diane


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Jan 2 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697461


> Hi - Bag advice please!
> I've spent the morning researching doggie bags and have narrowed it down to these:
> 
> Celltei Paws - I like this one because it's made in the usa, although it's not a fashionable as others...
> ...



I am in the same boat...would like to find a bag to slip Babygirl in to take in some of these places that don't allow dogs. I personally think some of these stores go a little overboard when they won't let a little dog that's confined in a bag, to come into a store. Maybe we need to start a petition against them! Anyway, let me know if you find one. I liked the black & white one (Trixie & Peanut), but it looks a little small even for my 4lb. Malt. The Celtic Paws looked a big roomier.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

With a lot of the soft sided ones, once the weight of the dog is in it and you go to pick it up, it collapses in on them. Just something to think about when buying. 
I see you're in NYC, they have tons of boutiques there that carry nice bags, it might be good to look at them in person.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Earlier this week I made a thread looking for a 'top secret' carrier! I was looking for a bag that was not too small or big, has good ventilation, and looks like a purse so I could sneak Gigi in places. 
Here's the link to my thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry694919

Have you tried any petote bags? I just ordered the Genevieve and its on its way to my house now so I will let you know if its any good!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've seen some messenger type bags before. Try pamperedpuppy.com


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I decided to go with the In-dog-neeto Bag instead because my husband can use it, too. And I liked that it had more ventilation. If I'm going to be keeping her enclosed in the bag, I really want her to be able to see and breathe well. Thanks for all your help!


----------

